# Tank canopy



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

I just bought an 86.4 gallon tank, 327 L. The measurements are 48" long x 18 wide" x 24" 
there is a canopy for I think a 77 gallon tank. It was 48" long and 16" wide. Two possibilities were using this as a subsitute for the hood and using plexiglass to fill the remainder. Or another suggestion was to self build a custom plastic hood with a building light or build one myself. My dad thinks I should go with the canopy at the store but the store guy thinks I should make one myself, said it would look nicer and cost less and I could match the wood with the stand. Would the first one be strong enough with plexiglass attachment? Whats your opinions on whats best? thanks!


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

It really depends on how you think the hood would look aesthetically. Two inches from the back may look kinda awkward. You could always purchase that canopy from the lfs, strip the paint and stain it to match the stand/tank trim.

What I would be concerned with the most is the cost of the hood itself. On my 75 gallon tank I am running Metal Halides. There were no canopies in my lfs that fit my requirements so I built one myself. Heres a picture.










This cost me around $40. I say build one yourself if you have the patience and the proper tools. The lazy mans way out is to buy that hood.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

building one is not very hard with the right tools. Even if you have never built anything before, just look at the ones in the LFS, and you'll see how easy they would be to build. And it would be way cheaper.


----------



## SteelGluer (Feb 20, 2003)

Thats one big canopeas


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I say build it then you can brag to people that you built part of your tank. :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Whoa.. thats a big ass canopy (or you took a pic of your fishtank upside down). Yeah, biulding things on your own is sometimes cheaper and meaningfull. I built an aquarium stand and sold it here on PFury.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Whoa.. thats a big ass canopy (or you took a pic of your fishtank upside down). Yeah, biulding things on your own is sometimes cheaper and meaningfull. I built an aquarium stand and sold it here on PFury.


 :biggrin: its a roof


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

Yeah I had to make it reasonably large b/c the metal halide lights cant be too close to the surface of the water.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you have saltwater fish?


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

I used to. The lights were also used for freshwater plants.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

I have to build a canopy for my 150 gallon. I have patience (although limited when it comes to children) and I passed woods/construction 9 and 10, and going to get my 20 next quarter (high school, yo!) so I've got experience working with wood before, and hey! My dad has tools by the thousands, but he owns a marble and granite shop. My neighbor works with tree removal, he might have something I can borrow. How am I supposed to put lights in there?? This might get costly, won't it? it's a 24" x 60" x 24"... any ideas?, and it will be an arowana in there (top of the tank fish)
thank-you!
babydragon149


----------

